# Bild von Webcam laden



## hias (7. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann man das Bild, dass eine Webcam gerade aufnimmt als BufferedImage in ein Programm laden?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Maeher (7. Apr 2008)

Wie kannst du normalerweiße (ohne Java) mit deiner Webcam kommunizieren (http/usb-windows treiber/Ablage im Dateisystem etc.)?


----------



## Andi1804 (7. Apr 2008)

Dazu würd ich dir  Java Media Framework empfehlen:

Hier mal Beispielcode zur Verwendung:
forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?forumID=28&threadID=247253

Und für den Download einfach mal googeln oder bei Sun schaun.

mfg

Andi


----------



## masta // thomas (7. Apr 2008)

http://www.gnome.sk/Twain/jtp.html


----------



## hias (7. Apr 2008)

Danke für die Antworten 

ich hab gar keine webcam, aber das programm an dem ich schreibe sollte die fähigkeit haben, das bild von einer angeschlossenen webcam ins programm zu laden.


----------

